# how often should he be drinking water?



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

brought home my new pup today and I'm a worry wort as it is but I was wondering how long is ok for him to go not drinking water? we were at the breeders from like 11 to 12:30 and now it's 4 and I havent seen him drink any water. he did eat and poop and peed just like 15 min ago after waking from a nap but it was very yellow..... is that ok? it was a good amount. lol he is just so little and with everyone talking about hypoglycemia on here it's freaked me out a bit. I asked the breeder about that and she said she's neve rhad a problem. you can tell he is confused and scared and just wants to be held and cuddle though after a nap he did play for a few min with me and a toy. he is not interested at all in exporing at this point but I'm sure he is just overwhelmed. anyways............ I guess I just need someone (everyone) to tell me that I need to chill and he will be fine and just needs a few days to adjust......... 

wanted to add that I did show him the water bowl several time but he didnt want any.......


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

lol. It looks like I'm the first to post here and the one to tell you. It's ok to be scared. no worries she is fine. Just let her get used to her new home and mommy.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey does not drink that much 2-3 times per day, but my cousins dog drinks all the time. I think they are all different. I like to give Zoey some canned food to make sure she is getting more fluids. I can tell when she needs to drink more as her pee will be brighter as well.


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

ok I'm trying to chill. lol he just seems so sad and wants to be held and cuddle all the time and tenses up every time I go to set him down or move him. poor thing! he didnt act like this at all at the breeders. though I am reading this is normal for the first day or so. 
ok another question how often do chi's this young sleep? I'm guessing he will sleep mroe than usual while he adjusts but just curious. lol the funny thing is I have done HOURS of research on chi's and now I have new questions. lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He is only 7 weeks old, right? He is a tiny baby and he will need lots of care and mothering. I would offer him water every couple of hours and dip your finger in it and let him lick off your finger to get the idea. They can get dehydrated pretty fast. Also, a little one that age and size needs to be eating every few hours or they can get hypoglyemic (low blood sugar). There's lots of information on this site about that, so be sure and do your research there and make SURE he is eating every few hours.

Also, he will be missing his littermates and mom and you may have a long night ahead.  Are you going to crate him at night? Just a warning... if you start out letting him sleep with you, he WILL be sleeping with you. So start in doing what you want him to do. If you want him to sleep with you, then do that, but if you want him to sleep in an ex pen or crate, then start that. A 7 week old will probably have to get up several times to potty so be aware of that if you are taking him to bed with you and expect several sleepless nights!

Keep us posted!

Brodysmom


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't worry unless it gets too be a day or two or he starts looking sick or something. Venus was the same way when we brought her home. Couldn't care less about her food or water. Wanted to be held all the time. Then slowly got interested in new toys and things to explore and she adjusted in a day or so.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I worry more when mine drink too much then diabetes runs through my head...been there in the past with dogs and it is horrible.

When they get thirsty they will drink.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I was so freaked out the first couple of days with Holly -- I thought for sure she was going to die because I had never taken care of anything so small. But it's over 2 years later and she's still here! He'll be fine. Just calm down -- he can sense your stress! Dip your finger in water and let him lick it. When he feels more comfortable, he'll drink. But it is important to get him to eat. He won't eat much, but make sure he eats a few pieces every couple hours anyway. And have fun! He's going to be full grown before you know it, so enjoy the puppy time!


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

so far so good. he got up and played a few times after napping. I did the dipping my finger and he still wanted nothing to do with it.  but he's eating a few times.


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

he's doing great! well the night didnt go so well and I ended up sleeping with him on the couch at 4am. bad I know. lol 
but he drank alot of water adn eats about 10 pieces of food at a time several times. and already seems like he isnt as scared and is playing away after naps! I LOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Did you crate him at night? Try wrapping a clock in a towel and putting that in with him for comfort - it does work. Try putting the crate next to your bed for the first week or so to reassure him. Sounds like your doing a great job and he is settling in lovely - it is a huge worry I agree with you and it doesn't matter how much reserach you do it is totally different when you have them home. Good luck with him and keep us posted x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

when i brought dodge home he wouldent take more then 3 steps for about 2 days he was very nervouse , lol i believe i asked on here if it was normal for him to sleep so much , ( he still sleeps a lot ) but plays hard so i guess alls ok . its normal to worry it will get better good luck


----------

